# Warm hunting clothes for women:



## soldiergirl81

I had the same problem, and lucked up with the ladies Scentlok Cold Fusion Tempest bibs and coat. It's a level 3 layer, and it's really warm! They are alittle expensive (I got mine on sale at Gander Mountain and paid 300 for both) but totally worth it! They kept me warm and dry and quiet. Just a suggestion, keep those in mind if you could find them at a good price.


----------



## millbs

soldiergirl81 said:


> I had the same problem, and lucked up with the ladies Scentlok Cold Fusion Tempest bibs and coat. It's a level 3 layer, and it's really warm! They are alittle expensive (I got mine on sale at Gander Mountain and paid 300 for both) but totally worth it! They kept me warm and dry and quiet. Just a suggestion, keep those in mind if you could find them at a good price.


Thanks for the tip, I didn't know they had this for women!! The mens pro-series looks just like this and has like a inner-wool coat as a second inside layer, does the womens have that? It doesn't say anything about on the website. I will probably have to buy this without actually touching it off the net.
Thanks again!!


----------



## soldiergirl81

I don't know about a inner wool coat (already trashed the tags!), but is it really thick. A hint, I wear size 8-10 (mediums) in clothes, and I bought the bibs in large for layering, worked out perfect, no baggy or bunching. The coat I could only find in extra large, but it fits like a large size, and again perfect for layering and keeping warm. It's a little big even though, but it doesn't get in the way. I'm a bowhunter mostly, and it didn't affect drawback or anything.


----------



## A_Reel_Lady

I have the C4 and love it. http://www.shesafari.com/v2/camouflage.php still carries the C4 & it's on sale currently!


----------



## cgray78

A_Reel_Lady said:


> I have the C4 and love it. http://www.shesafari.com/v2/camouflage.php still carries the C4 & it's on sale currently!


I agree....can't go wrong with SHE, I have the C4 pants and love them!!


----------



## millbs

A_Reel_Lady said:


> I have the C4 and love it. http://www.shesafari.com/v2/camouflage.php still carries the C4 & it's on sale currently!


Thanks but it's only in XS and XXL. I need small or medium. I can't find the stuff anywhere!! The guy at Duhnams sports said they aren't going to be making it anymore. I have checked everywhere, even online....no one has any.

I checked Dicks sporting goods today and Gander Mountain and between the two stores their was one small rack of womens cloths. Pretty sad selection to say the least!!!


----------



## soldiergirl81

millbs said:


> Thanks but it's only in XS and XXL. I need small or medium. I can't find the stuff anywhere!! The guy at Duhnams sports said they aren't going to be making it anymore. I have checked everywhere, even online....no one has any.
> 
> I checked Dicks sporting goods today and Gander Mountain and between the two stores their was one small rack of womens cloths. Pretty sad selection to say the least!!!


x2! And I couldn't find my sizes in the SHE either, that's why I went shopping for some. Our Gander Mtn. has a single rack for women also. Try watching for the clearance section, that's where we found my Tempest set.


----------



## boosted98mitsu

I'm currently looking for a new womens winter jacket as well! My current jacket is a mens and it just doesn't fit where it needs to fit. I'm also having a problem with the sleeves at my wrists...the elastic is just to tight ( i don't have large wrists either ) When I wear my release it pushes the sleeve up farther and add to that another layer I wear under and its too tight and will sometimes make my wrist/hand fall asleep. We actually cut a slit in the elastic of the jacket to allow a little more room, but I would like a nice jacket that is made for a woman hunter.


----------



## bowhuntress13

I just bought the Red Head Comfort Quest from Bass Pro and absolutely love it. It fits great and keeps me warm! Plus it's not as expensive as many of these other jackets. I also have the Red Head for Her Insulated Bibs that I got as a Christmas present last year. They are another great buy for the money and keep you super warm. Here's the links to both

http://www.basspro.com/RedHeadreg;-...uct/10212383/143515?cmCat=CROSSSELL_THUMBNAIL
http://www.basspro.com/RedHead-For-Her-SilentHide-Insulated-Bibs-for-Ladies/product/20532/38826


----------



## kamogirl

I'm getting the under armour cold gear level 3 baselayers for Christmas from my husband but he is letting me try them out this weekend. I'll update after this weekend and let you know how well they worked out. I got really hot just trying them on in the dressing room so hopefully they will work well when I'm sitting still in a treestand. It's suppposed to be 11 degrees for the low tonight so I should get a pretty good feel in the morning!! 
Also...thanks for the update on the Tempest. I was looking at the Mens Outfitter Jacket but couldn't find it in Medium. It fit really well and was very warm (when I tried it on at Gander Mountain). I will have to look into the Tempest...only problem is no local stores carry it.


----------



## JAG

I have it all! LOL or at least ive tried about everything out there. If you cant try on the Shesafari, dont buy it, it probably wont fit because their sizing is horrible! I bought insulated bibs at Basspro and really love them. I think the scentlok as soldiergirl described would be a worthwhile investment, i have their ladies boots and they are awesome!
One thing i found fairly cheap that i LOVE is the Rocky brand fleece undergarments at Walmart. They are the mens sizes, but they are super warm. 
I layer a lot when its real cold and i know im going to be sitting - good polartec fleece is a must as well.


----------



## A_Reel_Lady

Have you contacted She? Have you sent them an email?? I would see, they may be releasing a new collection in the spring or something.


----------



## SLG2

Prois and Haley Vines make great products to keep you warm. I just finished a Montana hunt and was WARM in three layers, Silks, Haley Vines Interlock Pants, and Prois Extreme Pants!


----------



## Montana girl

Try the Under armor it is amazing. Also Cabelas just came out with a good priced camo for the ladies. I have not tried any of it in the field but i have heard good things about it. I personally wear Sitka in a small, or UnderArmor!!!


----------



## Evilthing

Don't bother with women's "hunting clothing" - there aren't enough good options out there for women in terms of high performance gear. Look to mountaineering or sporting goods companies that make good quality gear for women. Columbia, Patagonia, Marmot, Mountain Hardwear, Arcteryx, Under Armour, MEC, Outdoor Research etc all offer clothing that is properly cut to fit women well, and in terms of performance will blow any women's "hunting gear" out of the water. For camo, throw a cover suit of your choice over top - for example ASAT 3D leafy, or even men's base layers over top of your outerwear will do the trick. Works well for my lady.


----------



## Montana girl

Evilthing said:


> Don't bother with women's "hunting clothing" - there aren't enough good options out there for women in terms of high performance gear. Look to mountaineering or sporting goods companies that make good quality gear for women. Columbia, Patagonia, Marmot, Mountain Hardwear, Arcteryx, Under Armour, MEC, Outdoor Research etc all offer clothing that is properly cut to fit women well, and in terms of performance will blow any women's "hunting gear" out of the water. For camo, throw a cover suit of your choice over top - for example ASAT 3D leafy, or even men's base layers over top of your outerwear will do the trick. Works well for my lady.


Agreed!! I think the Sitka gear fits really well for being mens wear, as well as Underarmor. I like the APX gear made by Russel as well. I just got the Sitka Mountain pants and they are the best fitting pants i have ever had!! The croch does NOT hang down, and they are super comfy!!!


----------



## tpcowfish

Try Merino wool base layers, First lite, (Got from Bean outdoors on here at a decent price ) Made a big difference in warmth to me


----------



## Reelrydor

I love the she stuff, but one coat cost me as much as a whole set up from hycreek. I have to wear mens clothes, but they are really warm layers.


----------

